
Ask HN: How does FPT compare to tried tested techniques? - itsmefaz
FPT - First Principle Thinking<p>When you are thinking through FPT mode, does one have to deny the existence of other presumed techniques. From the perspective of Physics I understand that the basic principles of atom and molecules will remain the same. However from the perspective of Computer Science how does this work?<p>Let&#x27;s say I want to build an operating system, do I need to go so deep to throw out all the current implementations of memory management, scheduler management and create a new one or do I accept the current implementation as final and then build from there?
======
itsmefaz
Figured out the answer:

From the perspective of operating system, the approach would be to find out
whether the current implementation of memory management and scheduler
management yield the output expected. If we are not sure about it, then go
deep and find what scheduler algorithms would work for the input and output
your operating system is expected to handle. Then, build from there!

